# SQL Abfrage funktionert nicht so richtig



## Hi (18. Jan 2004)

das programm funktioniert soweit einwandfrei, nur wenn ich zum beispiel abfrage, ob ein User schon bereits existiert, bekomme ich immer als Ergebnis 0 raus, obwohl der User schon in der Datenbank ist eingetragen ist.
weiss nicht was ich hier falsch gemacht habe.

kann mir jemad vielleicht helfen????
thx


```
public int checkUser (String username)// throws SQLException
	{
		try
		{

			sql = "SELECT Nickname FROM UserLogin WHERE Nickname = '"+username+"'";
			result = this.dbQuery(sql);

			if(result.getFetchSize() > 0)
			{
				return 1;
			}
			else
			{
				return 0;
			}

		}

		catch (Exception ex)
		{
			ex.printStackTrace();
		}


	}
```


```
public ResultSet dbQuery (String sql) throws SQLException
	{
		this.openDB();

		statement = connection.createStatement();

		statement.execute(sql);

		//System.out.println( statement.getFetchSize() );

		result = statement.getResultSet();

		this.closeDB();

		return result;

	}
```


----------



## Para (19. Jan 2004)

Versuch es in dem SQL Statement statt dem "=" mal mit einem like, also:


```
sql = "SELECT Nickname FROM UserLogin WHERE Nickname like '"+username+"'";
```

Noch ein Tipp: bevor du nen Statement in den Java code einbaust probier es am besten mal direkt auf der Datenbank aus und guck ob da schonmal das richtige rauskommt.


----------



## Guest (20. Jan 2004)

Ist getFetchSize überhaupt die richtige Methode?

Soweit ich weiss, kann man hier auslesen, wie viele Datensätze der Treiber auf  einmal aus der Datenbank holt, wenn man durch das ResulSet wandert.


```
result.getNext()
```

liefert _true_, wenn es einen nächsten Datensatz gibt.


----------

